
Duktape – Embeddable JavaScript Engine Focused on Portability and Footprint - nikolay
http://duktape.org/
======
WorldMaker
«built-in CommonJS-based module loading framework»

I feel like this sort of project seems like a great place to try to get ES2016
modules working from day one, where users a little bit less likely to have
existing code they need to run. I realize the Loader spec [1] is still not
finished yet, but a project like this could be a good use case to help push it
across the finish line.

[1] [https://whatwg.github.io/loader/](https://whatwg.github.io/loader/)

Edit to add: I hadn't realized how old this project was, so some of this
comment is clearly invalidated a bit.

------
Aldo_MX
Older discussions:

2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8701228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8701228)

2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7455727](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7455727)

------
jbaviat
And that's something that you can use as a JavaScript engine in Rails, thanks
to ExecJS ([https://github.com/rails/execjs](https://github.com/rails/execjs))
and Duktape.rb
([https://github.com/judofyr/duktape.rb](https://github.com/judofyr/duktape.rb)).

------
occasionalreedr
How does svaarala do it? He's a one person coding machine. Fantastic work.

~~~
jbaviat
He is, which is a concern about the project's livability!

~~~
occasionalreedr
The code is pretty easy to grok. Well commented and supported by thousands of
tests.

